# Carts on Piers?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Are pier carts allowed on Pensacola and Navarre piers. I normally fish a good ways east of you guys but will be in town on Sat. I dont want to show up at a pier where I cant wheel my junk out and have to drive to another. haha I ask because I have heard about piers that do not allow them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. Any limit on rods per person or anything else I need to know? 

Anyone going to be at either tommorrow? I'm thinking Navarre, but have not decided. Never been to either. At least not in 25 years or so... I just dont recall.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

...


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

As far as I know there is no limit on the number of rods you can bring but you can only fish one at a time. Of course I am not a regular at the piers.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

newmanFL said:


> As far as I know there is no limit on the number of rods you can bring but you can only fish one at a time. Of course I am not a regular at the piers.


2x. No rod limit. One at the rail at a time.


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

i was thinking of goin to pensacola pier tomorrow.. figured i better give it a shot while im in town..


----------

